# هل انت عصبي ؟؟ ادخل وشوف ؟؟؟



## جورج كمال (27 أبريل 2007)

السؤال الأول :
1) في الحافلة يقف شخص عريض أمام الباب المخصص للخروج ويبدو أنه غير مستعد لان يتحرك جانبا ليتيح لك ولركاب آخرين النزول في المحطة التالية... وأنت

(أ) تدفعه جانبا لتنزل؟
(ب)تضرب على ذراعه وتنبهه الى ضرورة أن يتحرك من مكانه؟
(ج) تنتظر أن يبادر شخص اخر بمواجهته لانك لست الوحيد التى تريد ان تنزل؟



السؤال الثاني :
انت وعائلتك في السوق وبينما انت واقف بالقرب القليل من أهلك فتسمع شخصاً ما يخاصم أهلك وينطق نفس الأسم وهو يحسبهم أهله فماذا تفعل ؟؟
(أ) هل تأتي إليه وتلقنه درساً قاسيا؟
(ب) أم ان تنبهه بأن يتأكد من الشخص الذي يريده ؟
(ج) تبستم في وجهه وتأخذ أهلك وتذهب بهم إلى سوق أخر؟



السؤال الثالث :
ارتديت اجمل ملابسك لانك ستخرج مع أصدقائك .. وبينما تسير للقائهم تمر سيارة مسرعة بجوارك فتنثر المجاري من الشارع على ملابسك.. وأنت

(أ) تسب وتلعن قائد السيارة ؟
(ب) تندد للمارة من حولك بقادة السيارات الرعناء, قراصنة الشوارع ؟
(ج) من حسن الحظ انك لم تبتعد كثيرا عن المنزل، فيمكنك أن تعود لتنظيف ملابسك ؟



السؤال الرابع :
لاكثر من ساعة يشكو لك أحد أصدقاءك من مشاكل خاصة به بطريقة تثير أعصابك.. وأنت

(أ) تنصحه بأن يذهب لوالديه أو أن يذهب الى محلل نفسي؟
(ب) تسرح بفكرك عما يقوله وقد أدركك الملل؟
(ج) تحاول أن تهدئه وتقترح عليه حلولا ؟



السؤال الخامس :
يغضبك جدا شئ أو شخص ما .. وأنت:
(أ) تثور وتقلب الدنيا على كل من حولك ؟
(ب) لا تتسرع في الكلام أو التصرف كي لا تتورط فيما قد تندم عليه ؟
(ج) تحاول أن تهدئ أعصابك وأن تتعقل في الموضوع ؟


لحساب مجموع النقاط
الاجابة : أ ==== 5 نقاط
الاجابة : ب==== 3 نقاط
الاجابة : ج ==== نقطة واحدة



من 5 الى 11 نقطه: أنت متحكم تماما في اعصابك، تتحاشى الخناقات والاصطدامات، يراك الناس هادئ ومسالم لا يمكن أن يضايقك شئ أو تشترك في مشادات في المنزل أو عراك مع أصدقاءك في المدرسة.
نصيحة: لا يمكن أن تلغي تماما عاطفة غضبك وأن تتحاشى أن تختلف مع الاخرين وتعترض على بعض أفعالهم وأقوالهم ، الغضب طبيعي ومن الخطأ أن تكبت غضبك وعصبيتك بداخلك



من 12 الى 18 نقطة: أنت مرن متحكم في نفسك.. تعرف دائما أن تكبت غضبك كي لا تدخل في مواجهات مباشرة.. بدون أن تتنازل عن التعبير عن رأيك.. أنت معروف ببرود أعصابك حتى في الحوارات الحامية.. شكرا على مرونتك ومقدرتك على التفاوض.. أنت تنجح دائما في تحاشي الاصطدام ..مع عدم التساهل في موقفك أو الهرب من الصراعات التي تدخل فيها.. التي تبقى دائما شفوية وبدون تفجرات



من 19 الى 25 نقطة:
أنت مندفع جدا.. التحكم في أعصابك شئ لا تعرفه.. أنت تنفجر غاضب حتى في التوافه بدون أن تنجح في التحكم في نفسك.. اذا عارضك الحظ أم أحد تبدأ بقذف الاشياء التي حولك ويخرج من فمك ما لا يصح أن تنطق به .. وبعد مرور دقائق قليله .. تعودي هادئ رزين كما كنت من قبل وقد غفرت تماما عما فجر غضبك..
نصيحة: تحكم في أعصابك كي لا ينفر الناس منك

:a82: :yahoo:


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مارس 2009)

*اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*


هنا خمسة اسئلة سريعة .... اجب عليها بكل صراحة وعفوية وواقعية بعيدا عن الحالة المثالية ثم بعد ذلك انظر الى النتيجة اسفل الصفحة 

في الحافلة يقف شخص عريض أمام الباب المخصص للخروج ويبدو أنه غير مستعد لان يتحرك جانبا ليتيح لك ولركاب آخرين النزول في المحطة التالية... ماذا ستفعل؟

أ- تدفعه جانبا لكي تنزل ؟
ب- تضع يدك ذراعه وتنبهه الى ضرورة أن يتحرك من مكانه؟
ج- تنتظر حتى أن يبادر شخص اخر بمواجهته لانك لست الوحيد الذي يريد ان ينزل؟ 

.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.


2- أنت في طابور دفع الحساب في السوبر ماركت.. ويطلب احدهم منك ان تسمح له بان يسبقك لان معه مشتريات قليلة.. ماذا ستفعل ؟

أ- تقول له أن عليه أن يحترم الصف كما فعلت أنت؟ أم 
ب- تتركه يسبقك فقط اذا كنت تقف في الصف منذ مدة قصيرة؟ أم 
ج- تعطيه مكانك؟ 

.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.

3- ارتديت اجمل ملابسك لانك ستخرج مع أصدقائك .. وبينما تسير للقائهم تمر سيارة مسرعة بجوارك فتنثر طينا من الشارع على ملابسك.. ماذا ستفعل ؟

أ- تسب وتلعن قائد السيارة؟
ب- تكلم الماره من حولك بقيادة السيارات الرعناء؟
ج- من حسن الحظ انك لم تبتعد كثيرا عن المنزل، فيمكنك أن تعود لتنظف ملابسك؟ 

.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.

4-لاكثر من ساعة يشكو لك أحد أصدقائك من مشاكل خاصة به بطريقة تثير أعصابك.. ماذا ستفعل؟

أ- تنصحه بأن يذهب لوالديه أو أن يذهب الى محلل نفسي؟ 
ب- تسرح بفكرك عما يقوله وقد أدركك الملل؟ 
ج- تحاول أن تهدئه وتقترح عليه حلولا لها؟ 

.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.

5- يغضبك جدا شئ أو شخص ما .. ماذا ستفعل ؟

أ- تثور وتقلب الدنيا على كل من حولك؟ 
ب- لا تتسرع في الكلام أو التصرف كي لا تتورط فيما قد تندم عليه؟ 
ج- تحاول أن تهدئ أعصابك وأن تتعقل في الموضوع ؟ 

.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.
===============================================
.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.
لحساب مجموع النقاط 
الاجابة أ = 5 نقاط 
الاجابة ب= 3 نقاط 
الاجابة ج= نقطة واحدة
.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.
===============================================
.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.


من 5 الى 11 نقطة: 
أنت متحكم تماما في اعصابك، تتحاشى الخناقات والاصطدامات، يراك الناس هادئا ومسالما لا يمكن أن يضايقك شئ أو تشترك في مشادات في المنزل أو عراك مع أصدقائك و زملائك في العمل او المدرسة. 
نصيحة: لا يمكن أن تلغي تماما عاطفة غضبك وأن تتحاشى أن تختلف مع الاخرين وتعترض على بعض أفعالهم وأقوالهم ، الغضب طبيعي ومن الخطأ أن تكبت غضبك وعصبيتك بداخلك

.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.
من 12 الى 18 نقطة: 
أنت متزن متحكم في نفسك.. تعرف دائما أن تكبت غضبك كي لا تدخل في مواجهات مباشرة.. بدون أن تتنازل عن التعبير عن رأيك.. أنت معروف ببرود أعصابك حتى في الحوارات الحامية.. شكرا على مرونتك ومقدرتك على التفاوض.. أنت تنجح دائما في تحاشي الاصطدام ...مع عدم التساهل في موقفك أو الهرب من الصراعات التي تدخل فيها.. التي تبقى دائما شفوية وبدون تفجرات
.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.
من 19 الى 25 نقطة: 
أنت مندفع جدا.. التحكم في أعصابك شئ لا تعرفه.. أنت تنفجر غاضبا حتى في التوافه بدون أن تنجح في التحكم في نفسك.. اذا عارضك الحظ أم أحد تبدأ بقذف الاشياء التي حولك ويخرج من فمك ما لا يصح أن تنطق به .. وبعد مرور دقائق قليله .. تعود هادئا رزينا كما كنت من قبل وقد غفرت تماما عما فجر غضبك.. 
نصيحة: تحكم في أعصابك كي لا ينفر الناس منك 
.~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~ ..~..~..~..~..~..~..~..~.

مع احلى تحية مني لكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

*ميرسى يافندم للموضوع 

ينقل للشبابيات *​


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

شكرا" يا فندم الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*




جميل جداااا يا جرجس

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

هلا عمي كليمو منور
الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

*موضوع جميل

شكرا ليك

جريس​*


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

شكرا جريس 
على الاختبار الجميل
وحقا طلعت انسان عصبى جدا
وهذة حقيقة اعترف بها
ودمت بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

شكرا اخي العزيز علي الاختبار
الحمدلله
جبت رقم قياسي
لو كنت بقيس بجهاز
كان زمانه فرقع
ربنا يعوض تعبك ويبارك حياتك
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

*مرسي خالص يا جريس
موضوع جميل
انا مش عصبية ابدا

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

*ميرسييييييي على الاختبار الجميل يا جريس
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

ميرسى كتير يا جرجس على الموضوع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

موضوع جميل

شكرا ليك

جريس


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> جريس​*



مايكل كوكو شكرا"لمرورك الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا جرجس
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



كليمو اشكرك على مرورك الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جريس
> على الاختبار الجميل
> وحقا طلعت انسان عصبى جدا
> وهذة حقيقة اعترف بها
> ودمت بود​



شكرا" يا وليم على الرد بس بدون عصبيه ههههههههه
الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*



bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز علي الاختبار
> الحمدلله
> جبت رقم قياسي
> لو كنت بقيس بجهاز
> ...



لا يا بيشو بدي اياك اهدى من هيك ريحلي اعصابك
الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا جريس
> موضوع جميل
> انا مش عصبية ابدا
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*



شكرا" يا راجعه على مرورك الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*



meryam 4 jesus قال:


> *ميرسييييييي على الاختبار الجميل يا جريس
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرا" على التعليق يا مريم الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا جرجس على الموضوع
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​



شكرا" يا بطل الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*



نيرمين عزمى قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> جريس



شكرا" لكي يا نرمين على الرد الرب يباركك


----------



## doooody (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*

_الف شكررررررر علي الموضوع الجميل 
:big35:_​


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اعرف نفسك عصبي ام لا*



doooody قال:


> _الف شكررررررر علي الموضوع الجميل
> :big35:_​



شكرا" يا دودي على التعليق الجميل الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2009)

*هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*



هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟




هنا خمسة اسئلة سريعة ….
اجب عليها بكل صراحة وعفوية وواقعية بعيدا عن الحالة المثالية
ثم بعد ذلك انظر الى النتيجة اسفل الصفحة

1- في الحافلة يقف شخص عريض أمام الباب المخصص للخروج ويبدو أنه غير مستعد

لان يتحرك جانبا ليتيح لك ولركاب آخرين النزول في المحطة التالية… وأنت :

أ- تدفعه جانبا لتنزل؟أم

ب- تربت على ذراعه وتنبهه الى ضرورة أن يتحرك من مكانه؟ أم

ج- تنتظر أن يبادر شخص اخر بمواجهته لانك لست الوحيد الذي يريد ان ينزل؟
 
2- أنت في طابور دفع الحساب بالسوبر ماركت.. ويطلب رجل ان تسمح له بان يسبقك لانه معه مشتروات قليلة.. وأنت:

أ- تقول له أن عليه أن يحترم الصف كما فعلت أنت؟ أم

ب- تتركه يسبقك فقط اذا كنت تقف في الصف منذ مدة قصيرة؟ أم

ج- تعطيه مكانك؟
 
3- ارتديت اجمل ملابسك لانك ستخرج مع أصدقائك .. وبينما تسير للقائهم تمر سيارة مسرعة بجوارك فتنثر طينا من الشارع على ملابسك.. وأنت:

أ- تسب وتلعن قائد السيارة؟ أم

ب- تندد للمارة من حولك بقادة السيارات الرعناء, قراصنة الشوارع؟ أم

ج- من حسن الحظ انك لم تبتعد كثيرا عن المنزل، فيمكنك أن تعود لتنظف ملابسك؟
 
4- لاكثر من ساعة يشكو لك أحد أصدقائك من مشاكل خاصة به بطريقة تثير أعصابك.. وأنت:

أ- تنصحه بأن يذهب لوالديه أو أن يذهب الى محلل نفسي؟ أم

ب- تسرح بفكرك عما يقوله وقد أدركك الملل؟ أم

ج- تحاول أن تهدئه وتقترح عليه حلولا لها؟
 
5- يغضبك جدا شئ أو شخص ما .. وأنت:

أ- تثور وتقلب الدنيا على كل ما ومن حولك؟ أم

ب- لا تتسرع في الكلام أو التصرف كي لا تتورط فيما قد تندم عليه؟ أم

ج- تحاول أن تهدئ أعصابك وأن تتعقل في الموضوع ؟
 
لحساب مجموع النقاط…
الاجابة أ = 5 نقاط
الاجابة ب= 3 نقاط
الاجابة ج= نقطة واحدة..


النتيجة :

من 5 الى 11 نقطة :

أنت متحكم تماما في اعصابك، تتحاشى الخناقات والاصطدامات، يراك الناس هادئا ومسالما لا يمكن أن يضايقك شئ أو تشترك في مشادات في المنزل أو عراك مع أصدقائك و زملائك في العمل او المدرسة.
نصيحة: لا يمكن أن تلغي تماما عاطفة غضبك وأن تتحاشى أن تختلف مع الاخرين وتعترض على بعض أفعالهم وأقوالهم ، الغضب طبيعي ومن الخطأ أن تكبت غضبك وعصبيتك بداخلك…
 
من 12 الى 18 نقطة:

أنت متزن متحكم في نفسك.. تعرف دائما أن تكبت غضبك كي لا تدخل في مواجهات مباشرة.. بدون أن تتنازل عن التعبير عن رأيك.. أنت معروف ببرود أعصابك حتى في الحوارات الحامية.. شكرا على مرونتك ومقدرتك على التفاوض.. أنت تنجح دائما في تحاشي الاصطدام …مع عدم التساهل في موقفك أو الهرب من الصراعات التي تدخل فيها.. التي تبقى دائما شفوية وبدون تفجرات…

من 19 الى 25 نقطة:
أنت مندفع جدا.. التحكم في أعصابك شئ لا تعرفه.. أنت تنفجر غاضبا حتى في التوافه بدون أن تنجح في التحكم في نفسك.. اذا عارضك الحظ أم أحد تبدأ بقذف الاشياء التي حولك ويخرج من فمك ما لا يصح أن تنطق به .. وبعد مرور دقائق قليله .. تعود هادئا رزينا كما كنت من قبل وقد غفرت تماما عما فجر غضبك..


----------



## twety (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

*انا نتيجتى 9*

*نشكر الله ههههههههه*

*موضوع حلو كليمو*
*وعلشان طلعت انا 9 يبقى احلى تقييم يا فندم*


----------



## just member (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

*انا جبت 15*
**


> من 12 الى 18 نقطة:
> 
> أنت متزن متحكم في نفسك.. تعرف دائما أن تكبت غضبك كي لا تدخل في مواجهات مباشرة.. بدون أن تتنازل عن التعبير عن رأيك.. أنت معروف ببرود أعصابك حتى في الحوارات الحامية.. شكرا على مرونتك ومقدرتك على التفاوض.. أنت تنجح دائما في تحاشي الاصطدام …مع عدم التساهل في موقفك أو الهرب من الصراعات التي تدخل فيها.. التي تبقى دائما شفوية وبدون تفجرات…


*جامد موضوعك يا كليمو *
*شكرا جداااا*​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*



> من 19 الى 25 نقطة:
> أنت مندفع جدا.. التحكم في أعصابك شئ لا تعرفه.. أنت تنفجر غاضبا حتى في التوافه بدون أن تنجح في التحكم في نفسك.. اذا عارضك الحظ أم أحد تبدأ بقذف الاشياء التي حولك ويخرج من فمك ما لا يصح أن تنطق به .. وبعد مرور دقائق قليله .. تعود هادئا رزينا كما كنت من قبل وقد غفرت تماما عما فجر غضبك..



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر
وشكرا على الاختبار الجميل
ودمت بود


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

*انا جبت 13​*


> من 12 الى 18 نقطة:
> 
> أنت متزن متحكم في نفسك.. تعرف دائما أن تكبت غضبك كي لا تدخل في مواجهات مباشرة.. بدون أن تتنازل عن التعبير عن رأيك.. أنت معروف ببرود أعصابك حتى في الحوارات الحامية.. شكرا على مرونتك ومقدرتك على التفاوض.. أنت تنجح دائما في تحاشي الاصطدام …مع عدم التساهل في موقفك أو الهرب من الصراعات التي تدخل فيها.. التي تبقى دائما شفوية وبدون تفجرات…



*اختبار جمييل
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*










هوة لو مشرف 
ومش بيتعصب 
اكيد الاعضاء اللى زيى هيعصبوة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كليمووو
موضوع جميل


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*


نتيجة كويسة يا  تويتي هو بالفعل اراك كدة

مشكورة للمشاركة وللذي فعلتيه بالموضوع 

بركة يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

just member

شكرا  لمشاركتك اخي

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*



وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يستر
> وشكرا على الاختبار الجميل
> ودمت بود





ههههههههههههه

رئيس حزب بقى

مشكور للمرور

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

*هههههههههههههههههه
ليه الاسئله المحرجه ديه بس يا كليمو


انا جبت 7​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

انا بقى جبت 17
باركولى 
اكبر درجة فيكم
هههههههههه
شكلى هطلع الاولى
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كليمو على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tena_tntn (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

موضوض جميل 
شكرا


----------



## monmooon (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

*هههههههههه
انا 15 بس كويس يعني مش نرفوزه اوى 
موضوع جميل جدا ياكليموووووووو 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## maramero (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

*انا جبت 9
مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

سندريلا

الشكر لمرورك تحت الاختبار

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*



اسميشال
 
هوة لو مشرف 
ومش بيتعصب 
اكيد الاعضاء اللى زيى هيعصبوة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كليمووو
موضوع جميل


لا اعتقد  ابداااااا

جزيل الشكر لمرورك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*


ماري جرجس

الشكر لمرورك تحت الاختبار

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*


خاطى ونادم

مشكورة اختي لمرورك بالاختبار

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## farou2 (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

صحيح 
ونتيجي 13 
وشكراً على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

tena_tntn

مشكورة اختي لمرورك

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

monmooon

شكرا لاختبار الجميل

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## sara A (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*



كليمو قال:


> من 12 الى 18 نقطة:
> 
> أنت متزن متحكم في نفسك.. تعرف دائما أن تكبت غضبك كي لا تدخل في مواجهات مباشرة.. بدون أن تتنازل عن التعبير عن رأيك.. أنت معروف ببرود أعصابك حتى في الحوارات الحامية.. شكرا على مرونتك ومقدرتك على التفاوض.. أنت تنجح دائما في تحاشي الاصطدام …مع عدم التساهل في موقفك أو الهرب من الصراعات التي تدخل فيها.. التي تبقى دائما شفوية وبدون تفجرات…


 

*ميرسى يا كليمو*
*أختبار حلو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*



> من 19 الى 25 نقطة:
> أنت مندفع جدا.. التحكم في أعصابك شئ لا تعرفه.. أنت تنفجر غاضبا حتى في التوافه بدون أن تنجح في التحكم في نفسك.. اذا عارضك الحظ أم أحد تبدأ بقذف الاشياء التي حولك ويخرج من فمك ما لا يصح أن تنطق به .. وبعد مرور دقائق قليله .. تعود هادئا رزينا كما كنت من قبل وقد غفرت تماما عما فجر غضبك..


 
هههههههههههههههه انا طلعت 19 
يالهوييييييييز فعلا بجد اكتر حاجة نفسى ابطلها:11azy:
ميرسى ليك يا كليمو​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

هيــــــــــــه أنا طلعت 21 

هههههههه

شكرا ياكليمو ​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

maramero

مشكورة لاختبارك اختي

وباين من ردودك انك تسعة


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

*



من 19 الى 25 نقطة:
أنت مندفع جدا.. التحكم في أعصابك شئ لا تعرفه.. أنت تنفجر غاضبا حتى في التوافه بدون أن تنجح في التحكم في نفسك.. اذا عارضك الحظ أم أحد تبدأ بقذف الاشياء التي حولك ويخرج من فمك ما لا يصح أن تنطق به .. وبعد مرور دقائق قليله .. تعود هادئا رزينا كما كنت من قبل وقد غفرت تماما عما فجر غضبك..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
للاسف انا كده وربك يسترها بقى

ميرسى كليمو على الاختبار ربنا يباركك​ 
*


----------



## بنت المسيح (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

أنت متحكم تماما في اعصابك، تتحاشى الخناقات والاصطدامات، يراك الناس هادئا ومسالما لا يمكن أن يضايقك شئ أو تشترك في مشادات في المنزل أو عراك مع أصدقائك و زملائك في العمل او المدرسة.
نصيحة: لا يمكن أن تلغي تماما عاطفة غضبك وأن تتحاشى أن تختلف مع الاخرين وتعترض على بعض أفعالهم وأقوالهم ، الغضب طبيعي ومن الخطأ أن تكبت غضبك وعصبيتك بداخلك…

شكرا يا كليمو انا طلعت دة ميررسى على الموضوع الجميل دة
الرب يسوع معاك ويحميك


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

farou2
شكرا لاختبارك

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

sara A
شكرا لقبولك الاختبار 
ربنا معك


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

[




_



نصيحة: لا يمكن أن تلغي تماما عاطفة غضبك وأن تتحاشى أن تختلف مع الاخرين وتعترض على بعض أفعالهم وأقوالهم ، الغضب طبيعي ومن الخطأ أن تكبت غضبك وعصبيتك بداخلك…



من 19 الى 25 نقطة:
أنت مندفع جدا.. التحكم في أعصابك شئ لا تعرفه.. أنت تنفجر غاضبا حتى في التوافه بدون أن تنجح في التحكم في نفسك.. اذا عارضك الحظ أم أحد تبدأ بقذف الاشياء التي حولك ويخرج من فمك ما لا يصح أن تنطق به .. وبعد مرور دقائق قليله .. تعود هادئا رزينا كما كنت من قبل وقد غفرت تماما عما فجر غضبك..

أنقر للتوسيع...

حلوة النصيحو ويا ريت نعمل بيها
موضوع حلو يا كليمو_​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

+Bent El3dra+

هههههههههه
طيب يا ستي حاولي

قدر استطاعتك

شكرا لاختبارك

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## b2bo (28 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

شكرا يا كليمو علي الموضوع الجميل ده انا جبت 11


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

mina elbatal

شكرا لاختبارك  اخي

الدنيا اصبحت كدة كلها تقريبا

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*


الرب يعني

شكرا لاختبارك الجميل ومرورك

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jesuslovejohn

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*



b2bo قال:


> شكرا يا كليمو علي الموضوع الجميل ده انا جبت 11






كل الشكر لقبولك الاختبار

يسوع يباركك


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

*الحمد لله انا هادي جدا
موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

M1ged
باين من ردودك
مشكور لمرورك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

من 5 الى 11 نقطة :

 أنت متحكم تماما في اعصابك، تتحاشى الخناقات والاصطدامات، يراك الناس هادئا ومسالما لا يمكن أن يضايقك شئ أو تشترك في مشادات في المنزل أو عراك مع أصدقائك و زملائك في العمل او المدرسة.
 نصيحة: لا يمكن أن تلغي تماما عاطفة غضبك وأن تتحاشى أن تختلف مع الاخرين وتعترض على بعض أفعالهم وأقوالهم ، الغضب طبيعي ومن الخطأ أن تكبت غضبك وعصبيتك بداخلك…​
طلعلى 11
اعتقد انى عصبيه اكتر من كده بس  حسب الموقف
ثانكس كليمو
​


----------



## veronika (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

انا جبت 17
ميرسي اوي يا كليمو على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## grges monir (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

من غير اختبار انا عصبى خالص
بس فى مواقف بعرف امسك نفسى شوية
ميرسى كليمو علىموضوعك


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

كوكي هما بيقولوه عصبية

بس ممكن تمسكي نفسك ومش تضربي يعني

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل الشكر الجزيل لمرورك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل أنت عصبي إختبر نفسك.؟*

Joyful Song


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

